# Donnie's Accident Video "GRAPHIC"



## Joe Tedesco

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oyohKmeNpE


----------



## MDShunk

Wow... that's all I can say. Thanks for that link, Joe.

That has got to be the single most powerful video of its type with regard to electrical safety awareness. I recognize the panel he was in during the accident as a very typical 480 I-Line panel. We (as electricians) take those pretty much for granted. Had to gulp hard a couple of times during that video.


----------



## calimurray

Wow is right!!!!! My God that was heart wrenching> It really brings me back to respect for electric alot more.

Thank you for the link it reminds me not to be so cocky.


----------



## brian john

Donnie is very lucky to have lived and to have a such a supportive wife.

My question would be what lead to this incident.


----------



## Joe Tedesco

*It looks like he was not wearing any PPE.* 

I imagine that we can search for something on the Internet covering this.

I am still trying to find out what happened to the 24 year old who lost his life a few months ago at the Chestnut Hill Mall in Massachusetts, near the Boston area?

People wonder why I get so angry when I read the misinformation on some of the DIY boards by those who are in no way qualified to do so!


----------



## Safety-Guy

I have gotten in contact with Donnie and will be having dinner with him to discuss the accident, his concerns were not so much as the accident but the effects it had on his family.
As soon as I meet with him I will post what was discussed


----------



## Kyle363

Wow............God bless him and his family.


----------



## joebell

That was one of the most moving videos I have ever seen. As fathers , husbands ,brothers, sisters ,sons, daughters, I think a little discomfort and awkwardness is a small price to pay in return for going home safe to our loved ones at the end of each day.Wearing your PPE goes along way to that end.Thanks or that link Joe


Joe


----------



## frank

In this short video clip we see all that makes human life worthwhile. Courage - endurance-tenderness-grace-love-beauty- patience-joy-and so on.
Makes you wonder why we just can't seem in some instances to get along.

Frank


----------



## wirenut1959

*Thank for the link*



frank said:


> In this short video clip we see all that makes human life worthwhile. Courage - endurance-tenderness-grace-love-beauty- patience-joy-and so on.
> Makes you wonder why we just can't seem in some instances to get along.
> 
> Frank o my i am so glead you and your family can look back and thank god u are ok just looking at the vid makes me think !!!!!!! god bless u and your famile
> 
> 
> Dale


----------



## ayesijuan

*Donnie's Accident video*



Safety-Guy said:


> I have gotten in contact with Donnie and will be having dinner with him to discuss the accident, his concerns were not so much as the accident but the effects it had on his family.
> As soon as I meet with him I will post what was discussed


did you get any info yet on how it happened and what led up to the accident? I am doing a presentation tomorrow using this video and this info would help.

Thank you,

Ayesijuan


----------



## Roger123

Wow, thanks Joe!


----------



## varybarry

Wow, what a wake up call. Thanks Joe.


----------



## cdnelectrician

Wow that was something else ...I had a similar accident 2 years ago working on live 600 volt 1200 amp switchgear, bus kit was not bolted in on one phase and fell off and went across all 3 phases. Looks like he was working on the same kind of thing here. Lucky I only came out of that with some singed hair and welders flash. Hope he is doing well!!! 

Be safe out there guys!!!


----------



## emayer32

why did you take down the video


----------



## 76nemo

emayer32 said:


> why did you take down the video


 
Don't blame Joe, blame Nickelback. See where this is going? Utter BS


----------



## william1978

Does anyone have a link where we can find that video again.


----------



## 76nemo

william1978 said:


> Does anyone have a link where we can find that video again.


 
Bill, unfortunatley we no longer have access to it unless someone downloaded it. I like the band Nickelback, but copyright infringement has brought it to the frontline. A man almost lost his life, a son almost lost his Father, a wife almost lost her husband. We are in the fight for it. Donnie is doing good. I have only talked to him once, but he knows our prayers are behind him and his family.

Donnie has something bigger in mind, we'll see where it goes.


----------



## nolabama

send off to fluke for their measurment saftey video its in in - i ordered (mostly because they were free) the fluke saftey videos and found them very informative - probably the only saftey training i will get untill i change companies - thank god job breifings were a fact of life for my last job


----------



## 76nemo

ayesijuan said:


> did you get any info yet on how it happened and what led up to the accident? I am doing a presentation tomorrow using this video and this info would help.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Ayesijuan


 
Donnie was using a motor rotation indicator in the panel when the tester failed and blew out a puff of carbon right in between the buss'. That's all it took. You could see the tester lying on the floor in that video.

ONE LUCKY MAN!!!!!! He's a walking miracle!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doug Mclaren

*Donny's video*

I am in the midst of a discussion with my peers regarding Donnies accident and we would like to know what initiated the blast. 
Does anyone know?
Thank You.


----------



## 76nemo

Doug Mclaren said:


> I am in the midst of a discussion with my peers regarding Donnies accident and we would like to know what initiated the blast.
> Does anyone know?
> Thank You.


 
Donnie just got done hooking up a large generator and was checking field rotation in the switchgear. He used a motor rotation tester as he had done many times before when a resistor in the tester failed and blew a puff of carbon in between the buss'. You're aware of what happened after that.
He's okay now and still with the same company:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky

Doug Mclaren said:


> I am in the midst of a discussion with my peers regarding Donnies accident and we would like to know what initiated the blast.
> Does anyone know?
> Thank You.


I recall he was using a phase rotation meter that failed. I rremember a comment made somewhere that you can see it (or what's left of it) in the bottom of the gear.


----------



## 76nemo

480sparky said:


> I recall he was using a phase rotation meter that failed. I rremember a comment made somewhere that you can see it (or what's left of it) in the bottom of the gear.


Yes, you can see it on the floor. It was a yellow Greenlee *motor rotation indicator.*


----------



## Doug Mclaren

*Donny's video*

Wow.... you guys are fast. Many thanks.
Doug


----------



## 480sparky

Doug Mclaren said:


> Wow.... you guys are fast. Many thanks.
> Doug


But not well paid.....:laughing:


----------



## 76nemo

Doug Mclaren said:


> Wow.... you guys are fast. Many thanks.
> Doug


 
No problem. Welcome to the forum:thumbsup:


----------



## RePhase277

Never mind. You can't embed the vid. but here's the link.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMb5zhtR8hw&feature=channel_page


----------



## 480sparky

InPhase277 said:


> Here's the vid.


No workee. Imbedding has been disabled.

I believe this is at Donnie's request.


----------



## RePhase277

480sparky said:


> No workee. The original video has been removed.
> 
> I believe this is at Donnie's request.


No, the vid's there, but embedding isn't allowed, and the sound is disabled. I just watched it.


----------



## 76nemo

The link is here, minus the audio:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMb5zhtR8hw&feature=channel_page


Donnie didn't remove that video by request. You can blame Nickelback for that.


----------



## Faultfinder1

terrible, terrible stuff - this electricity. I'm glad to know that this man survived.
I can only assume, due the severity of his injuries, that he was not wearing any PPE? Wow - a Class 2 FR coverall or even a shirt might have reduced his injuries to a minimum. 
The older I get the more this job scares me - and videos like this one serve to make me doublecheck myself everytime I go to work.


www.faultlocating.com


----------



## Safety-Guy

If anyone wants the Original video with audio just shoot me an e-mail.


----------



## MDShunk

Safety-Guy, you actually had dinner with Donnie and his wire a while back, didn't you?


----------



## user4818

MDShunk said:


> Safety-Guy, you actually had dinner with Donnie and his *wire* a while back, didn't you?


Funniest freudian slip I've heard in a while. :laughing:

Or you just hit the "r" key by accident because it's right above the "f" key.


----------



## 480sparky

Peter D said:


> Funniest freudian slip I've heard in a while. :laughing:
> 
> Or you just hit the "r" key by accident because it's right above the "f" key.


 
Dang. He beat me to the punchline.


----------



## Safety-Guy

MDShunk said:


> Safety-Guy, you actually had dinner with Donnie and his wire a while back, didn't you?


 No I was never able to get together with them, then got laid off and lost the contact information I had saved on the work computer. Some companies are just paranoid about a laid off employee accessing e-mail, took them less time to lock me out than it did for me to get home.


----------



## Safety-Guy

Sent the video to 5, got 2 back, so if you did not get it, A GMail account is your friend.
Delivery to the following recipient failed permanently:



Technical details of permanent failure: 
Google tried to deliver your message, but it was rejected by the recipient domain. We recommend contacting the other email provider for further information about the cause of this error. The error that the other server returned was: DATA size exceeds maximum permitted (state 18).


----------



## Joe Tedesco

*Any updates? Other videos?*

Any updates? Another video


----------



## Posey

holy $hit ..... wow... Godspeed to the whole family,


----------

